# 1986 300zx Calipers



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*S*up guys I was wondering if I could put rear calipers of a 86 nissan 300zx on a 93 300zx? Also would anyone know the specs on the 86 calipers as in 28mm or 30mm.


----------

